# Systmes > Apple >  Comptez-vous acheter un iPad ? Participez au sondage

## Marcos Ickx

> *Apple lance iPad*
> 
> *Un appareil magique et rvolutionnaire,  un prix incroyable*
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO  le 27 janvier 2010  Apple a prsent aujourd'hui iPad, un appareil rvolutionnaire pour surfer sur le Web, communiquer par e-mail, profiter de ses photos, regarder des vidos, couter de la musique, jouer, lire des livres lectroniques et bien plus encore. Trs ractif, l'cran Multi-Touch haute rsolution d'iPad permet aux utilisateurs d'interagir physiquement avec les applications et les contenus. Avec seulement 13,4 mm d'paisseur pour tout juste 680 grammes, iPad est plus fin et plus lger que n'importe quel ordinateur portable ou netbook. iPad embarque 12 applications novatrices conues tout spcialement pour iPad et pourra faire tourner la quasi-totalit des quelque 140 000 applications de l'App Store. iPad sera disponible fin mars au prix incroyable de 499 $.
> 
> "iPad, c'est notre technologie la plus avance dans un appareil magique et rvolutionnaire,  un prix incroyable", a dclar Steve Jobs, CEO d'Apple. "iPad cre et dfinit une toute nouvelle catgorie d'appareils qui vont permettre aux utilisateurs d'interagir avec leurs applications et contenus d'une faon bien plus personnelle, intuitive et amusante que jamais."
> 
> iPad intgre 12 applications Multi-Touch de nouvelle gnration. Chaque application fonctionne en mode portrait et paysage et s'anime automatiquement lorsque l'utilisateur fait pivoter iPad dans un sens ou dans l'autre. Avec son interface Multi-Touch prcise, la navigation sur le Web devient une exprience totalement diffrente, bien plus interactive et personnelle que sur un ordinateur. Lire et envoyer des e-mails devient facile et amusant sur le grand cran d'iPad et avec le clavier tactile qui fait presque la taille d'un clavier tendu. Importez des photos depuis un Mac, un PC ou un appareil photo numrique, parcourez-les dans des albums et partagez-les dans d'lgants diaporamas. Regardez des films, des sries TV et YouTube, le tout en HD, ou feuilletez les pages d'un livre lectronique tlcharg sur le nouvel iBookstore d'Apple tout en coutant votre musique prfre.
> ...


Le communiqu de Presse d'Apple :

----------


## Marcos Ickx

Maintenant que l'iPad a t annonc, comptez-vous en acheter un ?

----------


## metagoto

Probablement en version wifi. J'ai vot "j'attends de l'avoir test".
J'attends surtout de voir ce qu'en pensent les premiers utilisateurs et si la machine ne souffre pas de problmes fcheux comme c'est le cas pour pas mal de nouveaux produits d'Apple ces temps-ci.

Je pense que le concept de tablette deviendra aussi banal que ne le sont les laptops dans les chaumires de nos jours.

En fait je n'attends pas spcialement et uniquement un produit Apple. Ca dpendra de ce que fait la concurrence, dont les tablettes actuelles ne sont pas terribles, je trouve.

----------


## kOrt3x

C'est un bel appareil et surtout le prix est pour une fois trs correcte, mais j'en aurai malheureusement pas l'utilit.

----------


## Ragmaxone

wait'n see, faut enlever les oeillres et leur laisser une chance de nous pondre un nouveau concept  ::): 
par contre je sais pas pour la 3G, je pense pas que a vaille la peine de rajouter autant pour le peu que a apporte...

----------


## HNoury

Un Mac Book  cran tactile, oui. Un iPad, non. Les flash RAM de plus de 200 Go existent, pourquoi ne pas en quiper une tablette, + ports USB pour imprimantes, carte son, etc. 

En fin bref, un Mac : l'iPodTouch, je l'ai dj, et pour le mtro, petit, c'est mieux.

----------


## agequodagis

J'ai bien l'intention d'acheter un iPad, mais ce serait vraiment pour la partie e-reader et internet. Donc avant de vider mon porte-monnaie, j'attends de voir comment volue l'iBookstore et la librairie en gnral sur l'iPad.
Si a ne bouge pas assez  mon gout, je passerai mon tour.

Quant  la version 3G, on y rflchira quand les oprateurs franais arrteront de nous prendre pour les vaches  lait de l'Europe. N'oublions pas que le forfait le plus cher au monde pour l'iPad est franais. Cocoricoooo !

----------


## Philp974

Il aurait eux deux ports USB sa aurait tout changer!

----------


## miabi

J'en ai achet un pour des projets de dv dessus.

Mais il m'arrive aussi de l'utiliser en temps que console de jeux (certains jeux sont vraiment de trs bonne qualit) et pour la navigation web.

----------


## Merveillous

Bonjour  tous,

je prcise que je viens de rpondre  cette question par le doute plus ou moins sachant que je ne me suis pas encore dcid  100 % entre une tablette tactile ou un netbook.
Comme je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de le tester je me prserve tout commentaire non fond qui ne servirait  rien dans ce dbat sur votre forum.

Si je prend le communiqu de presse d'apple en 2010 il y a eu beaucoup d'eau a coul sous les ponts et pas mal de tablettes PC. Samsung Galaxy Tab , Archos 101 et plein d'autres  (http://news.idealo.fr/news/75957/noe...-tactiles.html) 

Je pense que si je compare juste le rapport qualit prix mon choix se tournerait vers l'iPad mais j'ai entendu rcemment que un deuxime modle allait bientt sortir et je ne veux pas me prcipiter.

----------


## kOrt3x

> Le communiqu de Presse d'Apple :

----------

